# Crappy work pics



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

Just going through the camera and thought I would post some crappy work I have run into recently. Should be good for a laugh.

Surprisingly, the reason they called me for this one was not that the CPVC to polybutylene had failed, but that the cold water bib did. I cut that crap out and made it right.









I snaked this line from an outside cleanout and pulled roots out, so I crawled under the home to take a look at the pipe. How long do you think this had been leaking for the roots to grow up off the ground and into the pipe between the MIP and FIP?










This line taps into the toilet vent to run over about 15 feet for a kitchen sink drain.  What is a load bearing wall good for again?  Not much in this house.










Just a small example of what I deal with on an almost daily basis.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats what happens when a plumber does not understand construction in whole.

I have seen guys cut out several floor joist to run the WC pipe.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

When did you come to Arkansas?


----------

